# Server mit allem drum&dran und 64MB RAM

## andix

Ich habe einen Heim-Server auf dem folgendes läuft:

apache2 + mod_php4mysqlbind9courier-imapd-ssl + saslauthdsambacups

Das ganze läuft auch recht zufiedenstellend, bis auf die Geschwindigkeit. Gerade bei apache+php+mysql merke ich das. Manche Seite brauchen dabei bis zu 10 Sekunden bis sie sich aufbauen. Das Problem ist, dass er nur 64MB RAM hat und muss deshalb ständig die Server-Prozesse in den swap schieben. Da die Festplatte langsam ist, bremst das enorm. Gibt es eine möglichkeit, dass ich die oben genannten Prozesse dazu bringe mehr Speicher zu sparen?

Auszug aus pstree:

```

     |-apache2---5*[apache2]

     |-mysqld_safe---mysqld---mysqld---6*[mysqld]

     |-named---named---3*[named]

     |-saslauthd---4*[saslauthd]

```

Hier ist eindeutig zu sehen, dass sich jeder Prozess einige male selbst aufruft. Ist das bei einem Server, der nicht sehr viel Last hat sinnvoll, bzw kann ich das ändern, um Speicher zu sparen?

----------

## andix

*bump*

----------

## Tobiking

Bei Apache gibt es definitv in der httpd.conf die Möglichkeit die Anzahl runterzustellen.

Aus der standard Apache httpd.conf

```

# StartServers: number of server processes to start

# MinSpareServers: minimum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxSpareServers: maximum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxClients: maximum number of server processes allowed to start

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule prefork.c>

StartServers         5

MinSpareServers      5

MaxSpareServers     10

MaxClients         150

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

```

Man muss noch genau gucken ob man prefork mpm oder worker oder sonst was nutzt. Ich meine prefork wäre standard aber weiß im moment nicht wo man das umstellt  :Very Happy:  . Ich glaub das hängt damit zusammen wie man das kompiliert.

Ich weiß nicht was das genau ausmacht wenn man die Anzahl der Prozesse runterschraubt oder ob da überhaupt was unterschiedlich ist aber wenn man nur 1 oder 2 Nutzer hat kann man garantiert da was ändern.

----------

## friedegott

wenn du nicht ganz ausgefallene features vom apache brauchst, wuerd ich mal den lighttpd ausprobieren, der ist insgesamt etwas effizienter, verbraucht weniger ram und startet nicht dauernd neue prozesse..

----------

## andix

thx friedegott, hört sich interessant an. Kann ich damit auch alle möglichen PHP-Applikationen laufen lassen (zb typo3, Squirrelmail, phpBB, ...)? 

Noch mehr RAM als apache benötigt mysql, habt ihr dafür auch Tipps?

----------

## golloza

- Wie schon gesagt: Weniger Spare Prozesse starten lassen (nicht nur beim Apache)

- Wenn du 2.6 benutzt, kannst du auch mal die  swapiness (und andere Sachen in /proc/sys/vm) verändern und schauen, ob es was bringt.

Wenn du noch 2.4 benutzt, kannste ja mal 2.6 ausprobieren, in Sachen VM hat sich da ja einiges getan.

 *Tobiking wrote:*   

> Man muss noch genau gucken ob man prefork mpm oder worker oder sonst was nutzt. Ich meine prefork wäre standard aber weiß im moment nicht wo man das umstellt  . Ich glaub das hängt damit zusammen wie man das kompiliert.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht was das genau ausmacht wenn man die Anzahl der Prozesse runterschraubt oder ob da überhaupt was unterschiedlich ist aber wenn man nur 1 oder 2 Nutzer hat kann man garantiert da was ändern.

 

prefork erstellt für jede Verbindung einen neuen Prozess, worker macht das mit Threads statt Prozessen (man kann aber auch mehrere Prozesse mit jeweils mehreren Threads laufen lassen).

worker ist in Verbindung mit PHP nicht zu empfehlen, weil viele Libraries, die PHP benutzt (gd, curl, bz2 usw.) nicht thread-safe sind.

----------

## andix

Das mit der Swappiness brauche ich eigentlich garnicht probieren, da apache & mysql insgesamt schon so um die 30-40 MB brauchen. Das ist definitiv zu viel, da kann ich auch mit dem Swap-Verhalten kaum Verbesserungen erziehlen.

Ich merge jetzt lighttpd und hoffe auf einen enormen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs  :Wink: . Noch offen ist aber immer, was ich mit mysql mache. Wäre Postgresql vielleicht speicherschonender & schneller?

Edit: Benutze "schon" 2.6

----------

## Jinidog

Kannst ja mal suchen, ob man woanders beim System noch RAM sparen kann.

Selbst ein Framebuffer (der in dem Fall ja eigentlich unnötig ist) kann einige MB an RAM belegen.

----------

## andix

Sonst finde ich kaum Einsparungspotential. Den Framebuffer will ich nicht abdrehen, da ich auf diesem "Server" des öfteren etwas mit links -g etwas nachschaue.

Das größte Einsparungspotenzial liegt sicher bei bind9. Ich verwende ihn für mein internes Netzwerk. Ich zitire meinen einzigen Zonefile:

```
@      SOA     gerilap.****.dyndns.org.****.****.dyndns.org. (

                        200409071       ; Datum + Seriennummer #

                        8H              ; refresh, Sekunden

                        2H              ; retry, Sekunden

                        1W              ; expire, Sekunden

                        1D )            ; minimum, 

                NS      gerilap         ; Rechnername des Nameserver

                MX      10 gerilap      ; erster Mailserver

                A       10.0.0.140

localhost       A       127.0.0.1

gerilap         A       10.0.0.140

www             CNAME   gerilap

aci             A       10.0.0.143

alcatel         A       10.0.0.138

magic           A       10.0.0.144

jt2             A       10.0.0.142

fujitsu         A       10.0.0.141
```

Gibt es da vielleicht etwas schlankeres als bind9? Oder soll ich vielleicht bind8 verwenden (habe einmal gelesen, dass der viel weniger Resurcen braucht)?

----------

## Attila

Hiho,

Poste doch mal deine Prozessliste. 

Anstatt apache kannst du auch xitami probieren. Der kann sehr viel, gibt aber aus einem mir unerfindlichen grund kein ebuild dafür - komisch. Xitami ist sehr schlank.

Anstatt Bind9 kann man doch auf eine lokale-Hosts zurückgreifen - bei den paar rechnern. Für die DNS-Auflösung der Clients reicht auch "dnsmasq".

Was sagt denn "vmstat 5"? - Swapped der Rechner wirklich aktiv? Nur das Swap-Space in benutzung ist, heisst ja nichts. Wie sieht denn die ausgabe von "top" aus?

  Atti

----------

## andix

```
gerilap / # vmstat 5

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- --system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in    cs us sy id wa

 0  0  21876   4448   5052  31680    0    0     9     4   12    12  1  1 96  2

 0  1  21876   1168   5100  34084    0    0   568     0 1055    57  3  3 50 45

 0  0  21876   2376   5128  33836    0    0    26   110 1047    84  3  3 61 33

 0  1  21872   1196   4748  34468  207    0  1281     0 1096   108  2  3  7 88

 0  1  21872    936   3840  29784  190    0  1227     0 1082    98 15  4  0 81

 0  0  21872   1148   3792  28492  138    0   322     0 1047   206 29  4 25 41

 0  0  21872   1176   3808  28496    0    0     2    62 1011    41  1  2 82 15
```

Ich interpretiere daraus, dass er aktiv swapt.

```
top - 20:12:05 up 40 days,  3:50,  4 users,  load average: 0.25, 1.19, 1.80

Tasks:  91 total,   1 running,  89 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie

Cpu(s):  2.6% us,  2.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 54.4% id, 41.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:     60560k total,    59084k used,     1476k free,     3324k buffers

Swap:   196552k total,    21872k used,   174680k free,    18508k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                                                                

25698 root      16   0  2028  580 1824 S  1.6  1.0   3:44.12 top                                                                                    

 6091 root      16   0  2028  580 1824 S  1.3  1.0 712:17.66 top                                                                                    

17171 root      16   0  2032 1036 1824 R  1.3  1.7   0:00.99 top                                                                                    

    1 root      15   0  1468   80 1320 S  0.0  0.1   0:03.47 init                                                                                   

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.41 ksoftirqd/0                                                                            

    3 root       5 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:05.22 events/0                                                                               

    4 root      14 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 khelper                                                                                

    5 root       5 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:22.93 kblockd/0                                                                              

    6 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd                                                                                  

   31 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:33.29 kapmd                                                                                  

   36 root      15 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0                                                                                  

   35 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   1:53.77 kswapd0                                                                                

  136 root       6 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata/0                                                                                  

  137 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pccardd                                                                                

  139 root      16   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:02.00 pccardd                                                                                

  148 root      16   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:03.56 kseriod                                                                                

  167 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:52.51 kjournald                                                                              

  307 root      17   0  1832    0 1520 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.22 devfsd                                                                                 

 5062 root      15   0  1488    0 1336 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 cardmgr                                                                                

 5226 root      15   0  1736  320 1564 S  0.0  0.5   2:44.52 syslog-ng                                                                              

 5307 named     18   0 12596 1520 4160 S  0.0  2.5   0:00.00 named                                                                                  

 5308 named     15   0 12596 1520 4160 S  0.0  2.5   0:00.07 named                                                                                  

 5312 named     16   0 12596 1520 4160 S  0.0  2.5   3:00.72 named                                                                                  

 5313 named     16   0 12596 1520 4160 S  0.0  2.5   0:02.67 named                                                                                  

 5314 named     16   0 12596 1520 4160 S  0.0  2.5   0:21.03 named                                                                                  

 5320 root      15   0  2288    0 2100 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.09 mysqld_safe                                                                            

 5470 root      16   0  2256   64 1932 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 authdaemond.pla                                                                        

 5475 root      16   0  2444   64 2112 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.48 authdaemond.pla                                                                        

 5476 root      16   0  2444   64 2112 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.44 authdaemond.pla                                                                        

 5477 root      16   0  2444   64 2112 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.41 authdaemond.pla                                                                        

 5478 root      16   0  2444   64 2112 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.46 authdaemond.pla                                                                        

 5479 root      16   0  2444   64 2112 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.44 authdaemond.pla                                                                        

 5495 root      15   0  2052    0 1900 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.14 couriertcpd                                                                            

 5508 root      16   0  1452    0 1296 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.16 courierlogger                                                                          

 5535 root      16   0  2052    0 1900 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.75 couriertcpd                                                                            

 5545 root      16   0  1452    0 1296 S  0.0  0.0   0:01.06 courierlogger                                                                          

 5566 root      15   0  4980  456 3236 S  0.0  0.8   1:09.77 cupsd                                                                                  

 5745 root      15   0  5740 2204 2764 S  0.0  3.6  13:37.99 ddclient                                                                               

 5789 distcc    30  15  2032    0 1544 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 distccd                                                                                

 5790 distcc    35  15  2032    0 1544 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 distccd                                                                                

 5841 root      16   0  1668    0 1512 S  0.0  0.0   0:01.95 gpm                                                                                    

 5862 distcc    30  15  2032    0 1544 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 distccd                                                                                

 5872 distcc    30  15  2032    0 1544 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 distccd                                                                                

 5874 portage   16   0  6824 1956 4860 S  0.0  3.2   2:14.47 http-replicator                                                                        

 6029 root      16   0  6788    0 5352 S  0.0  0.0   0:01.05 smbd                                                                                   

 6032 root      15   0  3800  784 2684 S  0.0  1.3   3:25.92 nmbd                                                                                   

 6033 root      20   0  3652    0 2664 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 nmbd                                                                                   

 6064 root      21   0  1784    0 1464 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 saslauthd                                                                              

 6073 root      18   0  1784    0 1464 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 saslauthd                                                                              

 6074 root      18   0  1784    0 1464 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 saslauthd                                                                              

 6075 root      18   0  1784    0 1464 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 saslauthd                                                                              

 6076 root      21   0  1784    0 1464 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 saslauthd                                                                              

 6117 root      16   0  1656  116 1492 S  0.0  0.2   0:04.63 cron                                                                                   

 6151 root      18   0  2124    0 1796 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 xinetd                                                                                 

 6161 root      17   0  2288    0 1860 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.29 login                                                                                  

 6165 root      17   0  1604    0 1424 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                                                 

 6166 root      17   0  1604    0 1424 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                                                 

25388 andix     15   0  2296    0 2100 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.50 bash                                                                                   

18830 root      16   0  4528  212 3904 S  0.0  0.4   0:50.09 master                                                                                 

18836 postfix   15   0  4584  208 3960 S  0.0  0.3   0:11.38 qmgr                                                                                   

```

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.1  1468   80 ?        S    Nov05   0:03 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SWN  Nov05   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         3  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW<  Nov05   0:05 [events/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW<  Nov05   0:00 [khelper]

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW<  Nov05   0:22 [kblockd/0]

root         6  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Nov05   0:00 [khubd]

root        31  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Nov05   0:33 [kapmd]

root        36  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW<  Nov05   0:00 [aio/0]

root        35  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Nov05   1:53 [kswapd0]

root       136  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW<  Nov05   0:00 [ata/0]

root       137  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Nov05   0:00 [pccardd]

root       139  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Nov05   0:02 [pccardd]

root       148  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Nov05   0:03 [kseriod]

root       167  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Nov05   0:52 [kjournald]

root       307  0.0  0.4  1832  264 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

root      5062  0.0  0.0  1488    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /sbin/cardmgr -s /var/run/stab -f

root      5226  0.0  0.5  1736  320 ?        S    Nov05   2:44 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

named     5307  0.0  2.5 12596 1524 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/sbin/named -u named -n 1

named     5308  0.0  2.5 12596 1524 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/sbin/named -u named -n 1

named     5312  0.0  2.5 12596 1524 ?        S    Nov05   3:00 /usr/sbin/named -u named -n 1

named     5313  0.0  2.5 12596 1524 ?        S    Nov05   0:02 /usr/sbin/named -u named -n 1

named     5314  0.0  2.5 12596 1524 ?        S    Nov05   0:21 /usr/sbin/named -u named -n 1

root      5320  0.0  0.0  2288    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe

root      5470  0.0  0.1  2256   64 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.plain start

root      5475  0.0  0.1  2444   64 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.plain start

root      5476  0.0  0.1  2444   64 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.plain start

root      5477  0.0  0.1  2444   64 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.plain start

root      5478  0.0  0.1  2444   64 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.plain start

root      5479  0.0  0.1  2444   64 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.plain start

root      5495  0.0  0.0  2052    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/couriertcpd -address=0 -stderrlogger=/usr/lib/courier-imap/couri

erlogger -stderrloggername=imapd -maxprocs=40 -maxperip=4 -pid=/var/run/imapd.pid -nodnslookup -noidentlookup 143 /usr/sbin/imaplogin /usr/lib/courie

r-imap/authlib/authdaemon /usr/sbin/courier-imapd .maildir

root      5508  0.0  0.0  1452    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/courierlogger imapd

root      5535  0.0  0.0  2052    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/couriertcpd -address=0 -stderrlogger=/usr/lib/courier-imap/couri

erlogger -stderrloggername=imapd-ssl -maxprocs=40 -maxperip=4 -pid=/var/run/imapd-ssl.pid -nodnslookup -noidentlookup 993 /usr/sbin/couriertls -serve

r -tcpd /usr/sbin/imaplogin /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemon /usr/sbin/courier-imapd .maildir

root      5545  0.0  0.0  1452    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:01 /usr/lib/courier-imap/courierlogger imapd-ssl

root      5566  0.0  0.7  4980  460 ?        S    Nov05   1:09 /usr/sbin/cupsd

root      5745  0.0  3.6  5740 2204 ?        S    Nov05  13:37 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/sbin/ddclient

distcc    5789  0.0  0.0  2032    4 ?        SN   Nov05   0:00 /usr/bin/distccd --pid-file /var/run/distccd/distccd.pid -N 15 --user distcc

distcc    5790  0.0  0.0  2032    4 ?        SN   Nov05   0:00 /usr/bin/distccd --pid-file /var/run/distccd/distccd.pid -N 15 --user distcc

root      5841  0.0  0.0  1668    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:01 /usr/sbin/gpm -m /dev/psaux -t ps2 -r 20 -l "a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377

"

distcc    5862  0.0  0.0  2032    4 ?        SN   Nov05   0:00 /usr/bin/distccd --pid-file /var/run/distccd/distccd.pid -N 15 --user distcc

distcc    5872  0.0  0.0  2032    4 ?        SN   Nov05   0:00 /usr/bin/distccd --pid-file /var/run/distccd/distccd.pid -N 15 --user distcc

portage   5874  0.0  3.2  6824 1956 ?        S    Nov05   2:14 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/http-replicator-init start

root      6029  0.0  0.0  6788    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:01 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root      6032  0.0  1.2  3800  784 ?        S    Nov05   3:25 /usr/sbin/nmbd -D

root      6033  0.0  0.0  3652    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd -D

root      6064  0.0  0.0  1784    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a shadow

root      6073  0.0  0.0  1784    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a shadow

root      6074  0.0  0.0  1784    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a shadow

root      6075  0.0  0.0  1784    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a shadow

root      6076  0.0  0.0  1784    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a shadow

root      6091  1.2  0.9  2028  580 ?        S    Nov05 712:18 /usr/bin/top

root      6117  0.0  0.1  1656  116 ?        S    Nov05   0:04 /usr/sbin/cron

root      6151  0.0  0.0  2124    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 /usr/sbin/xinetd -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid -stayalive -reuse

root      6161  0.0  0.0  2288    4 ?        S    Nov05   0:00 login -- andix     

root      6165  0.0  0.0  1604    4 tty5     S    Nov05   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      6166  0.0  0.0  1604    4 tty6     S    Nov05   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

andix    25388  0.0  0.0  2296    4 tty1     S    Nov10   0:00 -bash

root     18830  0.0  0.3  4528  212 ?        S    Nov15   0:50 /usr/lib/postfix/master

postfix  18836  0.0  0.3  4584  208 ?        S    Nov15   0:11 qmgr -l -t fifo -u

root     20309  0.0  0.0  1804    4 ?        S    Nov16   0:00 /usr/bin/rsync --daemon --safe-links --timeout=300

root     14495  0.0  0.0  2288    4 ?        S    Nov23   0:00 login -- andix     

root     27025  0.0  0.0  4780    4 ?        S    Nov24   0:00 sshd: unknown [priv]

sshd     27026  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    Nov24   0:00 [sshd] <defunct>

root     27027  0.0  0.0  4980    4 ?        S    Nov24   0:00 sshd: anatol [pam]

root     13000  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW<  Nov26   0:02 [loop0]

root     13123  0.0  0.0  3356   36 ?        S    Nov26   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

andix    20945  0.0  0.0  2292    4 tty2     S    Dec04   0:00 -bash

root     20986  0.0  0.0  1604    4 tty4     S    Dec04   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root     21143  0.0  0.0  2288    4 ?        S    Dec04   0:00 login -- root     

root     31979  0.0  0.0  2292    4 tty3     S    Dec09   0:00 -bash

andix    25346  0.3  3.2  4652 1992 ?        S    15:22   1:07 /usr/sbin/courier-imapd .maildir

mysql    25602  0.0  3.2 27452 1976 ?        S    15:56   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/

run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --skip-locking --port=3306 --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

mysql    25611  0.0  3.2 27452 1976 ?        S    15:59   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/

run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --skip-locking --port=3306 --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

mysql    25612  0.0  3.2 27452 1976 ?        S    15:59   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/

run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --skip-locking --port=3306 --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

mysql    25613  0.0  3.2 27452 1976 ?        S    15:59   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/

run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --skip-locking --port=3306 --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

root     25663  0.0  0.2 19620  168 ?        S    16:00   0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   25669  0.0  0.0 18904    4 ?        S    16:00   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

root     25698  1.4  0.9  2028  580 tty3     S    16:01   3:45 top

apache   25757  0.0  2.7 19620 1648 ?        S    16:13   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

root     26050  0.0  1.1  2516  672 ?        S    17:52   0:03 SCREEN

root     26051  0.0  1.0  2300  644 pts/0    S    17:52   0:00 -/bin/bash

root      8988  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   19:05   0:00 [pdflush]

apache   11051  0.0 13.7 24144 8300 ?        S    19:08   0:02 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

root     11098  0.1  1.1  6200  704 ?        S    19:14   0:04 sshd: root@pts/1

root     11100  0.0  0.1  2292  112 pts/1    S    19:14   0:00 -bash

postfix  17501  0.0  0.4  4556  256 ?        S    19:18   0:00 pickup -l -t fifo -u

root     19662  0.0  0.3  2260  192 pts/1    S    19:20   0:00 screen -r

root      1202  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   19:58   0:00 [pdflush]

apache   17166  0.0  3.7 19620 2264 ?        S    20:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   17167  0.5 13.7 24104 8316 ?        S    20:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   17170  1.1 13.8 24132 8412 ?        S    20:10   0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

root     17191  0.0  1.3  2456  820 pts/0    R    20:13   0:00 ps aux

root     17192  0.0  1.0  1820  632 pts/0    S    20:13   0:00 less

```

Ich habe jetzt lighttpd am laufen. Bin nicht zufireden damit. Fast keine PHP-Sachen funktionieren richtig. Angefangen von phpmyadmin über squirrelmail, mediawiki, typo3,...

Wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll einen apache 1.x zu installieren?

----------

## Robelix

Welcher Affe hat dich eigentlich gebissen, daß du ausgerechnet ein Monster-Teil wie Typo3 auf so einer schwachen Gurke haben willst? Typo braucht ein php-memlimit von mindestens 16MB! Auf meiner Testkiste (P2 400, 256MB) läuft's so gerade mal brauchbar.

Und auch mediawiki ist nicht gerade als Leichtgewicht zu bezeichnen.

robelix

----------

## Haldir

apache2 durch was leichteres ersetzen

named killen und durch dnsmasq+hosts ersetzen

wasn das ddclient zeug ?

Kauf dir einfach mehr Ram, wenn du soviele Sachen ausprobieren willst  :Wink: 

----------

## andix

@Robelix: Affe beißen musste mich dafür keiner, bin von Natur aus so.

Das ist mein Test-server. Mir ist schon klar, dass Typo3, und ähnliche sachen nie berauschend schnell laufen werden, aber ich habe gehofft, dass ihr vielleicht irgendwelche absoluten Killer-Tips wisst  :Wink: . Ich werde wohl nicht drum herum kommen ein bissi RAM einzubauen. 128mb zusätzlich sollten die Sache schon verbessern.

Bind werde ich durch dnsmasq erstzten (habs mir gestern angeschaut; kann alles was ich brauche).

@Haldir: ddclient ist ein script das meinen dyndns-Account updated.

Noch einmal meine Frage: Ist apache1.3 speicherschonender als apache2?

----------

## Haldir

Afaik ist apache 1.3 nicht essentiel kleiner als Apache 2, also z.b. verglichen mit lighthttpd oder so.

----------

## friedegott

 *andix wrote:*   

> thx friedegott, hört sich interessant an. Kann ich damit auch alle möglichen PHP-Applikationen laufen lassen (zb typo3, Squirrelmail, phpBB, ...)? 

 

ja muesste schon gehen... aber probiers einfach aus.

----------

